
Make with Ada competition winners announced - flapjackdan
http://makewithada.org/
======
nas
It's not immediately clear to me if there is source code published for these
projects. EtherScope looks to have source code available. To me, having source
code for the projects would be effective for promoting the language.

~~~
rwmurrayVT
It isn't clear to me either. The rules make it sound like it's judged based on
being "open", "collaborative", "dependable", and "inventive".

Projects get 0-5 points for each of the 4 criteria. I guess you could be a top
project without being completely open source..

Edit: It also seems as if EtherScope is an old project with a commercial
product. I think.. I can't even tell.

~~~
noselasd
[https://github.com/stcarrez/etherscope](https://github.com/stcarrez/etherscope)

------
joshu
I would have expected these to be links to the projects?

